# CPT code for removal of nipple?



## bruharocks (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, have been trying to find a code for the removal of a nipple of a breast cancer patient. I keep coming up with CPT code 19120, with a diagnosis code of 85.25. However, this codes states "Excision of cyst, fibroadenoma, or other benign or malignant tumor, aberrant breast tissue, duct lesion, nipple or areolar lesion (except 19300), open, male or female, 1 or more lesions ". This is an actual nipple removal, not an excision. Can anyone plese help?
Thank you.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 9, 2013)

*Check your dictionary*

From Stedman's Medical Dictionary:
Excision: 1) the act of cutting out; the surgical *removal* of part or all of a structure or organ  (emphasis added by FTB)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

